# administration by RN's



## APRILT558 (Nov 28, 2007)

I work for an oncology practice and my office manager is wanting to know if our physician gives an order for a patient to have some type of administration (shot, injections, etc.) and the physician is not in the next day can an RN follow through with the order? In other words does a physician have to be present for a nurse to administer any drugs? I would appreciate it if anyone knew the answer. Thank you!


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 28, 2007)

There must be a physician physically present in the office "suite" to supervise these types of services.


----------



## APRILT558 (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you, anyone else??


----------



## coder_girl (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that that answer could be found in the Nursing Practice Act from whichever state you are in.


----------

